# Asus n56vz-ds71 fan occaisionally on max?



## fatboyclark (Oct 30, 2012)

I've had this computer for 2 months or so and ive noticed the cooling system being super loud, at first i thought maybe that's just how it is(understandable as its a pretty powerful pc) but recently i started to notice that after some boots the fan will be louder than others. Meaning: i boot it up and its quite, i run programs even Autocad and it stays quite, if i put it to sleep and than open it again it stays the same. If i shutdown or retstart however, sometimes it will power up and be super loud again, ive checked to make sure nothing weird is running, its on battery saving mode with like no cpu or memory usage but the fan is going as if im playing 10 games of crisis at once and its about to melt. I know i has one fan so its likely to be loud but trust me if you heard it you'd be wondering *** as well. It also never gets hot, when the fan is going hard or not, it just pumps cold air like crazy.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello fatboyclark and welcome to TSF,

Next time your fan kicks into high-gear, check the temperatures with a monitoring program like Hardware Monitor.

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

Post the results.

Could you tell me your laptop's BIOS revision?


----------



## fatboyclark (Oct 30, 2012)

dbe933adb091bbb3ba734476def738d9.png

This is when the fan is not on the high settings tho. As it only does it occasionally ill have to take another when its on high.


----------

